# Transformatori >  AF kondensators

## ezis666

Uztaisīju AF  ģeneratora shēmu uz GU-72 tetrodes, induktīvai sildīšanai, f~1.2-1.6MHz, barošana ~650V, vēlāk plānots uz 900V pacelt,L ir spole 5 vij. Cu  bremžu trubas, būs arī kas resnāks jāliek, jo stipri karst. strādā stabili, bet parādās problēma- nevar atrast piemērotu C priekš kontūra, gaisa C sit cauri momentā, visa veida keramiskie diski vēlākais pēc 10-15s sadeg, vai sakarst tā, ka atlodējas.
Ir kādam variants, ko ieteikt piekš C, kas spēj turēt vismaz 3-4kV, kādi 2-3nF, un LIELAS reaktīvās strāvas.
Laikam būs pašam jātaisa...

----------


## karloslv

Cik tad Tev tur tā gaisa sprauga ir liela un cik paralēlo plākšņu?

----------


## ezis666

tas ir standarta trīssekciju maiņkondensatiors, visas sekcijas paralēli. varbūt pamēģināšu to mēslu vakarā eļļā iemērkt
kaut kāds plēves  uz 2kV no TV kastes strādāja smuki pāris min, kamēr pārkarsa, atlodējās un RF HV sacirta korpusu, ka tik kājas vien palika

----------


## karloslv

Drīzāk iesaku meklēt lielākas kapacitātes un slēgt virknē, lai spriegums sadalās.

Varbūt arī induktivitāti palielini, lai samazinātos nepieciešamā kapacitāte? Tad arī strāvai caur spoli vajadzētu samazināties pie tās pašas jaudas (mazāk zudīs siltumā).

----------


## ezis666

tur iet lielas strāvas

----------


## Jon

Kādreiz VEFā tika taisītas tādas "mikroviļņu krāsnis" uz 2 lampām termoreaktīvās plastmasas tablešu uzkarsēšanai (pirms iekraušanas presē). Īpatnība tāda, ka tabletes ievietoja nevis spolē, bet kondensatorā. Pēdējais sastāvēja no apm. 120 x 120 x 5 mm alumīnija plāksnēm. Viena nostiprināta nekustīgi uz keramikas cauruļu balstiem, otra regulējama tuvāk/tālāk ar rokturi krāsns ārpusē. Cik atceros, spolei no sudrabotas kapara 10 mm caurules arī bija kādi 5 vijumi. Fakts: visi, kas darbojās ap presēm un šīm krāsnīm, jau sen ir laimīgo medību laukos.

----------


## Vinchi

Paņem satin pats kondensātorus no parastās plēves un follijas būs tev kaut 300 kV.

----------


## ezis666

Jon, tur frekvences iet 100-tos MHz, tas patiesi iet tālu, un nav diezko veselīgi

----------


## Raimonds1

bija mazjaudas FM diapazona ģenerators un tam kā kondensators tika izmantots savītu vadu pāris. Protams, šim bija arī induktivitāte, bet nu kapacitāti nosaka vadu garums, diametrs, izloācijas tips ( attālums starp vadiem, ko nosaka izloācijas biezums) un tas, vai tie savītie vadi vēl ir kaut kā savīti, salocīti, sapresēti utt.  taisi no vadiem vai plāksnēm vai trubām ar centrālo vienu polu. Bet spolei pa trubu palaid ūdeni dzesei :0

----------


## serotonine

Man ir dazi 10 un 16 kV ar paris nanofaradu nominalu. augstfrekvence iet cauri, ka prieks. taisiiju reizinaataajus, baroju ar 15 Kv ...   15 cm zibenji pa gaisu gaaja.

----------


## ezis666

tā, mēģinātas dažādas lietas:
Dažādi keramiskie diski- momentā uzkarst un atlodējas
2-pusēja plate(~10*25cm) kā C- karst kā pletīzeris, un visā laukumā
Gaisa kondensators ieeļļots - karst un smird un tek


Kas gāja: kaut kādi plēves kondensatori uz 2kV no monitoriem, ražotājs nezināms
KVI-2 krievu, vienu atradu,arī labi derētu, ja būtu pārdesmit tādu.

pameklēšu kādu vizlas C

----------


## ansius

vizlu takš var dabūt arī loksnēs ar noteiktu biezumu. ieliec pabiezāku vizlas sloksnīti starp 2 vara plāksnītēm un tai lietai vajadzētu strādāt. vari arī pamēģināt starp 2 plēksnītēm ielikt porcelāna šķivi vai stikla gabalu. tos ir grūtāk caursist kā gaisu.

----------


## ezis666

Galvenās problēmas ir zudumi dielektriķī un skinefektā

----------


## GuntisK

Ezis666 neesi apdomājis variantu caur spoles trubu laist ūdeni lai to atdzesētu?

----------


## ezis666

apdomāju, uz spoles ir arī 900VDC
drīzāk tiks nedaudz pārtaisīts, un pofig, lai karst sarkana

----------


## ansius

viena viltiiba lai uz soples nebuut tāds španis, iezemē anodu un katods ir vienkarši - 900V, zinu ka taa dara ļoti lielas jaudas lampu ģenerātoriem, lai atvieglotu dzesēšanu lampām kas ar ūdeni dzesējas.

----------


## ezis666

Kondensators tiks salikts no vecām PET pudeļu sienām un vaŗa folijas

Varbūt vēlāk tiks iegādāta jaudīgāka triode, un viss barots no pāris MOT

----------


## Raimonds1

Variants varētu būt palielināt zudumus kontūrā, samazinot tā labumu ieviešot pretestību - kādu nihroma plāksni vai.  Varētu pat paredzet tai dzesi, lai kaut ko regulētu. 
bildītes ierosmei
http://www.richieburnett.co.uk/indheat.html
viewtopic.php?f=14&t=1746

----------


## ezis666

Es tieši kā reize gribu panākt pretējo, lai nebūtu zudumi kontūrā, un lielāks labums būtu. un to kas bildē es jau daru, metālzāģis paliek sarkans diezgan ātri

----------


## Raimonds1

Izstāde redzēju rūpniecisko variantu - spoles mainamas, no kaut kad  akantaina vada, laikam pat ar vidus izvadu un dzeses šķidrumu. Pielauju, ka IGBT vai IRF bija rokturī un caur trubinām dzesēts. Nez kapec tas aparats bija baigi dargs.  2.5 collu caurules gabalam puscentimetra joslu nokarseja 3 sekunžu laikā, pie tam parējā caurule pat nepaspeja sakarst. 
http://www.edgb2b.co.uk/CFEI_EFD-1169-n ... ciete.html

http://www.fairchildsemi.com/an/AN/AN-9012.pdf

----------


## ezis666

Tagad shēma pārtaisīta, spole stāv katoda ķēdē, un ir Hartlija 3 punktu shēma, iepriekš bija Armstronga shēma.ar spoli jau problēmu tagad mazāk, bet kondensators gan vēl jātaisa.

Kaut gan vispār pofig, norauties ar +900v, vai -900V, un pret zemi tāpat ir kV-ti AF spriegums.

Salodēju jauktā slēgumā 8gab 1000p 2KV keramikas diskus, tāpat visus izspēra nah.., tikai nevis pāris s, bet 25-35s

Shēma ir apmēram šitāda

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Uztaisīju AF  ģeneratora shēmu uz GU-72 tetrodes, induktīvai sildīšanai, f~1.2-1.6MHz, barošana ~650V, vēlāk plānots uz 900V pacelt,L ir spole 5 vij. Cu  bremžu trubas, būs arī kas resnāks jāliek, jo stipri karst. strādā stabili, bet parādās problēma- nevar atrast piemērotu C priekš kontūra, gaisa C sit cauri momentā, visa veida keramiskie diski vēlākais pēc 10-15s sadeg, vai sakarst tā, ka atlodējas.
> Ir kādam variants, ko ieteikt piekš C, kas spēj turēt vismaz 3-4kV, kādi 2-3nF, un LIELAS reaktīvās strāvas.
> Laikam būs pašam jātaisa...


 googlē: induction heating
tur dažādas konstrukcijas, varbūt ko atrodi... ( kondiķu slēgumi arī )

----------


## Raimonds1

[quote="ezis666"]Salodēju jauktā slēgumā 8gab 1000p 2KV keramikas diskus, tāpat visus izspēra nah.., tikai nevis pāris s, bet 25-35s
quote]


tas nozīmē, ka virziens pareizs, uztaisi no 20 reiz vairāk kondensatoriem virknē.

Bet vispar vai nevar ielikt taja shemā kaut kadu regulaciju, kas ierobežo to spriegumu?

Neesi licis spolei apkārt vēl vienu spoli un slēgt oscilu?

----------


## ezis666

Man nevajag ierobežot, bet samazināt zudumus nevajadzīgās vietās, nevis nosvilināt enerģiju shēmas detaļās, bet slodzē.

Tu man laikam gribi pierunāt oscilu nosvilinat  :: 
Viens vijums pie kontūra uz pilnu jaudu jau kvēlina 21W 24V lampu.

Diemžēl nomērīt ar multimetru neko nevaru, tikai barošanu, visur citur viņš vispār atsakās strādāt, vai nu visi LCD cipari deg, vai pīkst un izslēdzas, laikam AF nepatīk.
Oscilim ieejas vadi kopā savienoti un blakus nolikti rāda sinusoīdu ~100V

Mobilais rāda pilnu zonu, kad pieliek klāt, bet piezvanīt nevar  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

nu pretestību un varbūt frekvences dalītāju vajag  :: 

cik lielu spraugu gaisa kondensatoram izsit, laikam bija 3000V uz milimetru, cik tad Tev tur ir?

neesi domajis ta pa gabalu ar to ekeperimentet???

----------


## ezis666

neiet lauks diezko tālu, pec kādiem 15-20cm visi devaisi nomierinās, jo frekvence nav augsta

gaisa kondensators diezko neder, sanāk baigi liels, jo vajag dažus nF

----------


## karloslv

Domāju, ka nebūs citu variantu, kā vien taisīt savu gaisa kondensatoru. Ņem vien alumīnija vai skārda plāksnes un stutē augšā. Piemēram, 5 kondensatori no 20x20cm plāksnēm 1 mm attālumā dos 1,8 nF. Plāksnes var likt pamīšus. Attālumu kontrolēt ar tekstolītu. Gājiens uz Latgalīti, darbošanās ar metāla zāģi, toties dabūsi tieši to, ko Tev vajag, bez liela čakara. Jeb Tev vajag akurāt kabatas formāta EMP iekārtu?  ::

----------


## ezis666

Šitāds vajadzīgs

----------


## Mosfet

Par kondensatoriem
Var taisīt gaisa -bet tur nekas labs neiznāks lieli dielektriskie zudumi.
Arī eļļas nepalīdzēs labs izolators bet lieli zudumi pie augstām frekvencēm. 
Alumīnijs  neiteicams materiāls labāk sudrabots varš. 
Tie keramiskie kondesatori ir domāti tikai TV jo pie 100 khz ir tādi zudumi un ESR pieaugums ka nezinu kur citur tos vēl var izmantot.
Var mēģināt izmantot vizlas kondensatorus kas būtu kau cik tuvu Celem kondensatoriem .
Te pamēriju parametrus krievu vizlas kondensatoriem( brūni kvadrātaini no 1980 gada) pie 250 khz ( max frekvence mērraparātam)tiri nekas, domājams ka būs piemēroti -mazi zudumi un ESR arī zems.
Cik lielu kapacitāti vajag ? Darba spriegums ir 500v bet var slēgt virknē 4-5 gab.

----------


## karloslv

Cik saprotu, dielektriskie zudumi varētu nebūt īpaši aktuāli ezis iekārtā uz visu kopējo zudumu (tai skaitā lietderīgo) fona. Turklāt, ja dielektriķis ir gaiss, siltums īpaši neuzkrājas.

----------


## ezis666

Dabūju pāris vizlas kondensatorus
http://picasaweb.google.com/ezisbaigs/Vizla

----------


## karloslv

Viss, kas no taviem kondensatoriem ir redzams ir:

Image
Image

----------


## Raimonds1

Par zemāku frekvenci un otru lampu paralēli neesi domājis?

----------


## scAvenger

> Dabūju pāris vizlas kondensatorus


 Vai tikai tos KCO-8 nesagaidīs iepriekšējo kondensatoru liktenis? Būtu vēl KCO-13 vai vismaz KCO-10...

Varu atdot par simbolisku samaksu vai vispār uzdāvināt šādu zvēru (reaktīvā jauda visai nopietna).

----------


## Didzis

Nemokies ar tiem KCO kondensatoriem. Principā tie ir neslikti, bet tava gadījumā tie nobeigsies ka visi pārejie. Nebojā labu mantu. scAvenger, Tev piedāvā labu kondensātoru ar kuru vajag sākt. Neviens kondensators no parastas sadzīves tehnikas Tev nederēs. Kondensārorus vajag meklēt no veciem armijas raidītājiem, kuriem izejā stāv lampas trīslitru burkas lielumā.

----------


## scAvenger

To К15У-2 es tiešām izoperēju no kāda veca kuģa raidītāja (laikam "Барк"). Un man tas tāpat mētājas bez jēgas, jo kaut ko taisīt vienkārši nav laika.

----------


## ezis666

vispār man viņi derētu,
Šitie KCO srtādā, bet jauda ar viņiem nav tik laba, diezko nekarst, bet kontūra labums švaks, iebāžot ko lielāku, ģenerācija noraujas.iepriekš tā nebija, 

AF ielīda barošanas filtrā un kondiķi pārsprāga

----------


## Raimonds1

Ar vijumu formu neesi eksperimentējis? piemēram, kas notiek, ja spoli uztin plakanu vai arī uztin nevis no vada, bet no plāksnes

----------


## ezis666

|Cik vispār ir pieļaujama T lampas anodam?
man viņš uzkarst sarkans pēc kāda laba laika

----------


## Jon

Samazini anodstrāvu. Anods uzreiz neizkusīs, stikla balonu gan var sākt iesūkt iepretī karstākajai vietai. Diemžēl lampas tādā režīmā ilgi nedzīvo.

----------


## Raimonds1

Cik lielu metāla gabalu vari sakarsēt un cik jaudas no tīkla paņem?

----------


## ezis666

neesmu merījis, jebkurā gadijumā efektivāk būs sildit ar gāzes degli, tik bieži tas nav iespejams, īpaši ja vajag bezkontakta karsēšanu, un karsēt tikai virskārtu.Šeit lietderības k ir labi ja 50-70%

----------


## ezis666

Lampas ir piebeigtas, tagad ķeros pie tranzistoriem.Uztaisīju uz 2 IRFP260 2-taktu ģeneratoru, f~80-100kHz, pilnīgi cita lieta, stabili strādā, tukšgaitā strāva ir 3A@15V barošanas, iebāžot spolē skrūvgriezi, paceļas uz 10-12A, iebāžot nobeigtu lampu(viņa kā reize der iekšā kontūra spolē  ::   ) paceļas uz 20-25A.Skrūvgriezis paliek oranžs pēc ~15s, lampa -20-25s.

Diemžēl problēmas paliek vecās- svārstību kontūrs-tukšgaitā bez slodzes spole, kas no bremžu trubas uztīta paliek~80-100C, kondensatori ar vairs nav rokā turami.

Kontūrā nomērīta strāva tukšgaitā ~130-170A.

Kondensatori vajadzīgi uz 1-1.5uF un augšminētajai strāvai@200V

Shēma ņemta no HV cilvēkiem un ar nelielām izmaiņām pielāgota manām vajadzībām.

----------


## Obsis

Man darbiņā gluži tā pati probza, vajadzēja uz 3 kV apmēram 15 KVar jaudu pie 27 MHz. Izmēģinājos visu ko spēju, kastēm nabaga `sēnītes` (1, 2 un 3 tiporazmēra) nosvilināju, cerēju, ka sadalot jaudu uz daudziem parall īe tomēr spēs atdzist. Nespēja vis. Nācās Latgalītē meklēt ftoroplastu un vara bleķi. Kopš tā laika problēmu vairs nav. iEVĒRO - gan teflonam, gan it sevišķi vizlai (kas mitinās vecajos krievu lodāmuros) ir izcili labs epsilon, vizlai 6...7, ftoroplastam ap 2. Pie caursites ap 10-40 kV/mm ir tā, ka 1 mm sprauga dod 0,88 pF/cm2 jeb desmittik  ja 0,1 mm.

----------

